# Atlas apron gear case 10F-11 repair



## Dranreb (Nov 4, 2012)

As I had the carriage off for cleaning I took a couple of pics of my gear case repair, this has survived for some time, so if anyone needs to fix a broken one it can be copied with confidence. 

It is made from scrap alloy angle, hopefully those with the same problem will understand how to make it, but feel free to ask, the counter sinking is needed to clear the lead screw, be sure to use Locktite.







Bernard


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 4, 2012)

It's funny how often there is a request for this part. Must be more fragile than I thought. Had my lathe for 20 yrs and only broke the two gears in the gear case.


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 5, 2012)

I think the problem may be that they become slightly loose, but not enough to be noticed, and a few  chips in the gears finishes the job.

Both of my lathes had this part broken when I got them, as they can be easily fixed it can be very useful when haggling the price down..


----------

